# Get you love drunk off this hump



## Luc4

Can someone explain to me the meaning of this sentence?

"Get you love drunk off this hump"

It's from the new lyric by Black Eyed Peas. If it was "drink" instead of "drunk", it would be ok, but this way I can't understand the meaning.
Thanks.


----------



## morgana

"ti porterò ubriaco d'amore fuori da questa crisi"   

Does it make sense?


----------



## Luc4

"love drunk" = "ubriaco d'amore"? The translation could be ok. Can "hump" mean "crisi"?


----------



## morgana

E' quello che ho trovato sul dizionario... nel contesto della canzone ti sembra che abbia senso?


----------



## Luc4

Si, mi pare che possa andare. Anche se questa ragazza non la capisco, prima ci sta e poi non ci sta più  . Ma forse sono le ragazze che non capisco e non l'inglese . L'unico significato che conoscevo era "curve (femminili)".
Grazie mille .


----------



## riksta

In British English, this makes no sense whatsoever! Quindi non lo posso tradurre...

Maybe an AE speaker has a better idea?


----------



## morgana

I googled and found the whole song lyrics: http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blackeyedpeas/myhumps.html (hope I'm not breaking any law!)

..and after reading it, I think my translation is not the right one! In this case "hump" cannot be translated as "crisis"  

Any ideas?


----------



## You little ripper!

riksta said:
			
		

> In British English, this makes no sense whatsoever! Quindi non lo posso tradurre...
> 
> Maybe an AE speaker has a better idea?


I can speak for AusE and it doesn't make sense to me either. I think that many times the reason why the lyrics in songs don't make sense is because the writer is trying desperately to make them rhyme, or they are deliberately trying to mystify or intrigue.


----------



## Luc4

Removing the context, would it be possible to translate the sentence like morgana suggested?

"ti porterò ubriaco d'amore fuori da questa crisi"

I mean, I see the form "to get someone off something", is this correct? And does "love drunk" mean "ubriaco d'amore"?


----------



## riksta

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I can speak for AusE and it doesn't make sense to me either. I think that many times the reason why the lyrics in songs don't make sense is because the writer is trying desperately to make them rhyme, or they are deliberately trying to mystify or intrigue.


 
Yeh, i have just read the entire lyrics several times, and i simply _do *not*_ get it  

So, sorry Luc4, but the only way of getting a _correct _translation is to ask BEP what *exactly* it is they are trying to say  

FYI - "Hump" usually has two _slang_ meanings in English: 1. "scoppare" (as in "to hump")
and 2. "incazzato - pissed off" (as in "to have the hump")

From the context of the lyrics however, the meaning is just not evident - i even started to wonder if, by "hump" they mean "ass", but that i've never heard b4.


----------



## You little ripper!

Luc4 said:
			
		

> Removing the context, would it be possible to translate the sentence like morgana suggested?
> 
> "ti porterò ubriaco d'amore fuori da questa crisi"
> 
> I mean, I see the form "to get someone off something", is this correct? And does "love drunk" mean "ubriaco d'amore"?


"Love drunk" does mean "ubriaco d'amore" but I don't understand the rest of it.


----------



## Alfry

giusto un tentativo:

potrebbe, secondo voi, essere tradotto hump con groppone?
in questo caso (ho letto la canzone ma faccio davvero fatica a capirlo) ...farti scendere, ubriaca d'amore, dal mio groppone


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> giusto un tentativo:
> 
> potrebbe, secondo voi, essere tradotto hump con groppone?
> in questo caso (ho letto la canzone ma faccio davvero fatica a capirlo) ...farti scendere, ubriaca d'amore, dal mio groppone


 
Ma il garzanti dà hump anche come malinconia/depressione. Tuttavia si direbbe che i madrelingua non vogliano saperne di comprendere una frase del tipo "I get you off this hump" 

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

> From the context of the lyrics however, the meaning is just not evident - i even started to wonder if, by "hump" they mean "ass", but that i've never heard b4.


 
Se ascolti alla canzone intera, è chiaro che *riksta* ha trovato la definizione. Fergie (la cantante) sta dicendo che il suo sedere fa impazzire gli uomini (gli uomini sono "love drunk"=ubriaci d'amore e dunque le danno Dolce e Gabbana ecc. ecc.).

(The Black-Eyed Peas are from LA and I don't know if hump is West-Coast African-American slang, or if they made this up for the song).


----------



## Luc4

Actually Alfry'd solution could be ok, I think. She says:
"I’ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,"
and then:
"Get you love drunk off my hump."
So, she tries to get him drunk to run off from him. Could it be?


----------



## ElaineG

> she tries to get him drunk to run off from him.


 
No, if you go on in the song she makes it clear, when she refers to her "my hump my hump my lovely lady lumps, in the back and in the front".  She's talking about her butt and her breasts, which she uses to make men spend money on her.

And don't ask us what she means by her "cocoa puff" cause it's too early in the morning and I won't tell you


----------



## Alfry

effettivamente la canzone è un po' criptica, forse per me che non sono un madrelingua.

comunque, guardando il dizionario ho trovato che questa parola ha vari significati tra cui anche 
gobba, collinetta, cresta, ostacolo in senso figurativo, depressione, malinconia.

se si guarda il relativo verbo, to hump, si possono scoprire altre accezioni del termine che possono aiutarci a capirne il significato.

una delle accezioni di cui parlavo è 'portare un peso sulle spalle' ed io l'ho intesa in senso figurativo, da cui groppone. Spesso in italia si dice:
mi porto questo peso sul groppone da molto tempo intendendo una preoccupazione che ci affligge.

un'altra accezione è 'deprimere'
ce n'è ancora un'altra molto più volgare che non credo si addica al contesto.

spero che a qualcuno venga un'idea


----------



## Alfry

ecco, Elaine ha risolto il dilemma, alla luce di quello che scrive adesso la canzone ha senso


----------



## Luc4

> Se ascolti alla canzone intera, è chiaro che *riksta* ha trovato la definizione. Fergie (la cantante) sta dicendo che il suo sedere fa impazzire gli uomini (gli uomini sono "love drunk"=ubriaci d'amore e dunque le danno Dolce e Gabbana ecc. ecc.).



So  "Get you love drunk off my hump." means she is trying to get him away from her hump, where hump means lump on the bootie (sorry if this is vulgar)?


----------



## ElaineG

It's a dialogue:

He says "What you gonna do with all that junk/junk inside your trunk" (junk in your trunk is a fairly common AA slang way of referring to a large butt)

She sings back "I'ma ("I'm gonna") ... get you love drunk off my hump"=I'm going to make you drunk with love using my butt. ("I got drunk _off of_ wine" is an informal way of saying I got drunk drinking wine).

Then she goes on to explain that she "drives the brothers crazy" and they buy her nice stuff, and they "say they love [her] ass" etc.

_edited to add:_Thanks *luc*, I just had to relisten to the song to remember it and now it's gonna be stuck in my head ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Luc4

Great, thanks ElaineG.


----------



## Alfry

in pratica è, più o meno, un qualcosa del genere:
A- che ci fai con tutta quella roba nel portabagagli?
B- ti ci faccio ubriacare d'amore (direi sesso in questo caso) con tutto quel ben di Dio

- grazie Magica Elaine


----------



## Luc4

eheh, detto così suona proprio bene! L'avevo capita male. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## riksta

ElaineG said:
			
		

> It's a dialogue:
> 
> He says "What you gonna do with all that junk/junk inside your trunk" (junk in your trunk is a fairly common AA slang way of referring to a large butt)
> 
> She sings back "I'ma ("I'm gonna") ... get you love drunk off my hump"=I'm going to make you drunk with love using my butt. ("I got drunk _off of_ wine" is an informal way of saying I got drunk drinking wine).
> 
> Then she goes on to explain that she "drives the brothers crazy" and they buy her nice stuff, and they "say they love [her] ass" etc.
> 
> _edited to add:_Thanks *luc*, I just had to relisten to the song to remember it and now it's gonna be stuck in my head ALL DAY LONG.


 
Nice one Elaine...now it all starts to make sense   I can't believe there's so much American slang i've never heard of!!


----------



## DAH

Luc4 said:
			
		

> So "Get you love drunk off my hump." means she is trying to get him away from her hump, where hump means lump on the bootie (sorry if this is vulgar)?


 
she is "testifying" to the effects of her loving making:  of course, he'll be love drunk (out of his mind/intoxicated) from her loving making, especially, with all the physical equipment she has to use on him


----------



## ElaineG

> she is "testifying" to the effects of her love making


 
Actually, in the song, she never gives it up ("U can look but you can’t touch it,If you touch it I'ma start some drama"), so it's more the _visual_ of all that booty that has the impact on men.

And that silly silly song is still stuck in my head....

Qualcuno ha un altro lirico a tradurre (e per cacciare questo dalla mia testa)?


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Actually, in the song, she never gives it up ("U can look but you can’t touch it,If you touch it I'ma start some drama"), so it's more the _visual_ of all that booty that has the impact on men.
> 
> And that silly silly song is still stuck in my head....
> 
> Qualcuno ha {un'altr*a canzone}{un altro testo} d*a tradurre (e per cacciare quest*a/{o}* dalla mia testa)?


 
I'd give you a great relief with this one...  

Uinni


----------



## DAH

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Actually, in the song, she never gives it up ("U can look but you can’t touch it,If you touch it I'ma start some drama"), so it's more the _visual_ of all that booty that has the impact on men.
> And that silly silly song is still stuck in my head....
> Qualcuno ha un altro lirico a tradurre (e per cacciare questo dalla mia testa)?


 
D'accordo EG, it was not about the act of humping, just that she is "testifying" or fare braggadocio to her skills and assests.


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, *uinni*, ho dimenticato che non si usa "lirici" per "lyrics." Ancora non mi sono ripresa dalla festa...



> I'd give you [] great relief with this one...


 
La cura è peggio del male


----------



## Luc4

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Qualcuno ha un altro lirico a tradurre (e per cacciare questo dalla mia testa)?



Maybe you could try with this too. There are so many things I'm not able to translate .


----------



## DAH

Luc4 said:
			
		

> Maybe you could try with this too. There are so many things I'm not able to translate .


nawh dawg, u kno zup witdat


----------



## ElaineG

Luc4 said:
			
		

> Maybe you could try with this too. There are so many things I'm not able to translate .


 
Mamma mia.  Potrei aiutarti, ma non ci sono abbastanza "  " nel universo.


----------



## Luc4

> nawh dawg, u kno zup witdat



My English is not that good, sorry . Try inserting some more correct characters .


----------



## simmia

Ho letto la traduzione che dice:: ti farò, ti farò ubriacare 
avrò il tuo amore ubriacato dalle mie tette .​


----------



## Victoria32

Il mio figlio dice che è un riferimento alla costruzione dell'organo maschio e l'anima che lascia la testa grande per la testa piccola con conseguente intossicazione… 

Pardon me, il mio dizionario non dà la parola corretta per la parola resa come “construzione„…


----------

